# La niña no le come bien



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

En una gramática se dice que se usa el *dativo ético* con los pronombres *me, te, se, nos, os,* pero nunca con los pronombres *le *y* les*. Pero tengo una duda.

Ejemplos:
1. ¡Pobre Sofía! La niña no *le* come bien.
2. Se *le *casa la niña. 

¿Es *le *un complemento indirecto o un dativo ético?

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

No entiendo esa diferenciación. Tan dativo ético es "la niña no me come bien" (si hablo de mi hija), como "la niña no le come bien" (si hablo de la hija de una tercera persona). 
Supongo que te refieres a esto cuando hablas de "dativo".


----------



## Pitt

Namarne said:


> No entiendo esa diferenciación. Tan dativo ético es "la niña no me come bien" (si hablo de mi hija), como "la niña no le come bien" (si hablo de la hija de una tercera persona).
> Supongo que te refieres a esto cuando hablas de "dativo".


 
¡Muchas gracias! Tienes razón. Me refiero al dativo ético o dativo de interés.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un dativo ético muy frecuente, a mi juicio. ¿Por qué no se podría usar con la 3ª persona?


----------



## Pitt

Yo también creo que es posible usar *le/les* como dativo ético. Pero en la "Gramática didactica del español" (Gómez Torrego) se dice:

_La función de dativo, diferente para algunos gramáticos de la de complemento indirecto, y una variante de este complemento para otros, se caracteriza por los rasgos siguentes:_
_- Siempre está desempeñada por un pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os). Nunca por le, les, ni por sustantivo o grupos nominales._
_- Nunca se duplican con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente ni con sustantivo alguno._

Esto no lo entiendo.


----------



## miguel89

Tendremos que asegurarnos de que con "dativo" se refiere al dativo ético y de si el autor establece alguna diferencia entre el *dativo ético* y el *dativo de interés*.


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En una gramática se dice que se usa el *dativo ético* con los pronombres *me, te, se, nos, os,* pero nunca con los pronombres *le *y* les*. Pero tengo una duda.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 1. ¡Pobre Sofía! La niña no *le* come bien.
> 2. Se *le *casa la niña.
> 
> ¿Es *le *un complemento indirecto o un dativo ético?
> 
> Saludos


¿Estás seguro de que dice así? Algunos diferencian el dativo de interés del dativo ético. Al primero algunos prefieren llamarlo dativo concordado o perfectivo. Probablemente él se refiera a uno de los dos.
Tus ejemplos son dativos éticos. Pero _Juan *se *comió el pastel_ es un dativo concordado o aspectual. En este caso no se puede usar _*le*_. 

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> ¿Estás seguro de que dice así? Algunos diferencian el dativo de interés del dativo ético. Al primero algunos prefieren llamarlo dativo concordado o perfectivo. Probablemente él se refiera a uno de los dos.
> Tus ejemplos son dativos éticos. Pero _Juan *se *comió el pastel_ es un dativo concordado o aspectual. En este caso no se puede usar _*le*_.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gómez-Torrego se refiere al dativo ético o de interés (es la misma cosa). Este dativo puede ser un dativo concordado (ej.: *Se* jugó el dinero a la lotería) o un dativo no concordado (ej.: No te *nos* manches). 

Otra vez el ejemplo: _El niño no le come bien._
¿Quizás *le* es un complemento indirecto y es posible la duplicación?
_*A María* el niño no *le* come bien._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Gómez-Torrego se refiere al dativo ético o de interés (es la misma cosa). Este dativo puede ser un dativo concordado (ej.: *Se* jugó el dinero a la lotería) o un dativo no concordado (ej.: No te *nos* manches).
> 
> Otra vez el ejemplo: _El niño no le come bien._
> ¿Quizás *le* es un complemento indirecto y es posible la duplicación?
> _*A María* el niño no *le* come bien._
> 
> Saludos


 
En ambos casos son dativos, son complementos indirectos. Aunque hay quien dice que el aspectual se generó como un reflexivo. 
En _se jugó el dinero a la lotería_ el predicado es télico, por eso también se llama dativo aspectual. En _el niño no le come bien_ el _le_ es un dativo ético, y por lo tanto, no concordado, no tiene valor aspectual.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> Gómez-Torrego se refiere al dativo ético o de interés (es la misma cosa). Este dativo puede ser un dativo concordado (ej.: *Se* jugó el dinero a la lotería) o un dativo no concordado (ej.: No te *nos* manches).
> 
> Otra vez el ejemplo: _El niño no le come bien._
> ¿Quizás *le* es un complemento indirecto y es posible la duplicación?
> _*A María* el niño no *le* come bien._
> 
> Saludos



Hola Pitt. Dime por favor qué dice Gómez Torrego en su gramática respecto al 'dativo posesivo o simpatético'. Es que para mí el 'le' de tu ejemplo lo es:

*El* niño no *le* come bien ⇐ *Su* niño no come bien ⇐ *El* niño *de María* no come bien.

*El* niño *de María* no come bien ⇒ *Su* niño no come bien ⇒ *El* niño no *le* come bien.

___________
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

kunvla said:


> Hola Pitt. Dime por favor qué dice Gómez Torrego en su gramática respecto al 'dativo posesivo o simpatético'. Es que para mí el 'le' de tu ejemplo lo es:
> 
> *El* niño no *le* come bien ⇐ *Su* niño no come bien ⇐ *El* niño *de María* no come bien.
> 
> *El* niño *de María* no come bien ⇒ *Su* niño no come bien ⇒ *El* niño no *le* come bien.
> 
> ___________
> Saludos


 
Hola kunvla:

Esto es lo que dice Gómez-Torrego respecto al "dativo simpatético":

_Algunos gramáticos llaman dativo simpatético o posesivo a aquel pronombre átono que tiene valor de posesión. Pero se trata de un valor exclusivamente semántico. Ejemplos:_

_Se *me *ha roto el vestido. > Se ha roto *mi* vestido._
_Se *le *iluminaron los ojos. > Se iluminaron *sus *ojos._

_Sintácticamente, son complementos indirectos._

Yo también creo que* le* es un complemento indirecto:
_El niño no *le *come bien > *Su* niño no come bien._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Hola kunvla:
> 
> Yo también creo que* le* es un complemento indirecto:
> _El niño no *le *come bien > *Su* niño no come bien._
> 
> Saludos


 
Por supuesto que es un complemento indirecto, pero su valor no es de posesión. Es un dativo ético.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Por supuesto que es un complemento indirecto, pero su valor no es de posesión. Es un dativo ético.
> 
> Saludos


 
Entretanto yo también creo que *le* es un dativo ético o de interés:
_La niña no *le *come bien. _

El DPD dice:

_*dativo. 1.* En latín y otras lenguas, caso de la declinación en que se expresa el complemento indirecto, es decir, forma que en esas lenguas adoptan algunos elementos lingüísticos, como el nombre o el pronombre, para desempeñar dicha función. En español se aplica generalmente al pronombre personal átono de tercera persona le(s), que procede de una forma latina de dativo. 
*2.* También se llama dativo al caso que corresponde a ciertos usos de los pronombres personales átonos me, te, le(s) o se, nos, os, cuando no están exigidos por el significado del verbo, como en Se le casa la niña (sería igualmente posible y correcta la oración Se casa la niña). Si el pronombre de dativo concuerda con el sujeto de la oración en estas construcciones, se suele hablar de dativo concordado: Juan se comió un pastel; No me creo nada.
[RAE-Glosario de términos lingüísticos]_

Pero hay una diferencia entre el complemento indirecto y el dativo. El complemento indirecto admite la duplicación, el dativo no la admite:

Complemento indirecto:
_*Le* di el regalo > Le di el regalo *a ella*._

Dativo:
_La niña no *le* come bien_ (No se dice: _*La niña no *le* come bien *a ella*_). 

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Namarne said:


> Tan dativo ético es "la niña no me come bien" (si hablo de mi hija), como "la niña no le come bien" (si hablo de la hija de una tercera persona).



En 'La niña no me come bien' se puede suprimir el dativo de ético 'me' sin que se altere el sentido del enunciado, es decir, en 'La niña no come bien' el artículo 'la' permite que se entienda que el emisor habla de su propia hija y no de su vecino, por ejemplo. 

Por lo contrario, si al 'La niña no le come bien le quitamos el 'le' se altera el sentido del enuciano. ¿No?


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo: _El niño no le come bien._
> ¿Quizás *le* es un complemento indirecto y es posible la duplicación?
> _*A María* el niño no *le* come bien._


A mí me suena bien tu ejemplo.





Pitt said:


> Pero hay una diferencia entre el complemento indirecto y el dativo. El  complemento indirecto admite la duplicación, el dativo no la admite:
> 
> Complemento indirecto:
> _*Le* di el regalo > Le di el regalo *a ella*._
> 
> Dativo:
> _La niña no *le* come bien_ (No se dice: _*La niña no *le* come bien *a ella*_).


¿Pórque no se dice? ¿Alguien me lo puede comentar?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
__________
Saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En una gramática se dice que se usa el *dativo ético* con los pronombres *me, te, se, nos, os,* pero nunca con los pronombres *le *y* les*. Pero tengo una duda.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 1. ¡Pobre Sofía! La niña no *le* come bien.
> 2. Se *le *casa la niña.
> 
> ¿Es *le *un complemento indirecto o un dativo ético?
> 
> Saludos


 

Pues hombre si dices que el dativo ético lo permite...

Yo no usaría pronombre alguno en esa construcción. Lo más natural es: *"la niña no come bien"* (es una niña y no una máquina para "comerle" a alguien. La construcción con pronombre, que está relativamente extendida, para mí es incorrecta y poco natural). // *"Se casa la niña"* (lo mismo, sin pronombre).

También puedes tomar la variante:

1. ¡Pobre Sofía! Su hija no come bien o su hija no come mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> Pues hombre si dices que el dativo ético lo permite...
> 
> Yo no usaría pronombre alguno en esa construcción. Lo más natural es: *"la niña no come bien"* (es una niña y no una máquina para "comerle" a alguien. La construcción con pronombre, que está relativamente extendida, para mí es incorrecta y poco natural). // *"Se casa la niña"* (lo mismo, sin pronombre).



Elnickestalibre: la bibliografía referente a los dativos superfluos en español es muy extensa. Entiendo que lo de _incorrectos_ es una opinión estrictamente personal tuya, si no fuera así sería conveniente que aportaras en qué trabajo la fundamentas. Lo digo para no confundir a los no hispanohablantes.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Elnickestalibre: la bibliografía referente a los dativos superfluos en español es muy extensa. Entiendo que lo de _incorrectos_ es una opinión estrictamente personal tuya, si no fuera así sería conveniente que aportaras en qué trabajo la fundamentas. Lo digo para no confundir a los no hispanohablantes.


 
Evidentemente es una opinión personal. No me suena nada natural decir "la niña no me come bien o la niña no le come bien"; aunque me reitero en que está relativamente extendida y sin mucha dificultad la podemos oír en la lengua coloquial.

En la lengua en general y sobre todo en la escrita debemos usar los términos estrictamente necesarios, a ser posible ni uno más ni uno menos. Y puesto que en este tipo de construcciones el pronombre no aporta nada (ni siquiera filosófico o poético), sino más bien produce una cierta cacofonía y lo que conlleva falta de naturalidad, no veo necesarios ni correctos el empleo de ellos en estos casos.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Puede ser muy engañoso el nombrecito de dativos superfluos. Para mí no tienen nada de superfluos: no es lo mismo decir _la niña no me come bien_ que _la niña no come bien_. El sentido es completamente diferente y no son sustituibles en absoluto.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Puede ser muy engañoso el nombrecito de dativos superfluos. Para mí no tienen nada de superfluos: no es lo mismo decir _la niña no me come bien_ que _la niña no come bien_. El sentido es completamente diferente y no son sustituibles en absoluto.
> 
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo, el sentido cambia sustancialmente. Lamento emplear ese término.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> Puede ser muy engañoso el nombrecito de dativos superfluos. Para mí no tienen nada de superfluos: no es lo mismo decir _la niña no me come bien_ que _la niña no come bien_. El sentido es completamente diferente y no son sustituibles en absoluto.
> 
> Saludos



Y tanto que cambia el significado.
En _la niña no me come bien _no sabemos que parte del cuerpo de la madre (o el padre) se está comiendo.
En _la niña no come bien _queda claro que su alimentación es inadecuada.

Yo pienso igual que elnickestalibre. Porque con comer  uno puede imaginar lo que se quiere decir, pero si usamos el verbo ver ( escribir, peinar, etc...):
la niña no me ve bien
la niña no ve bien


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> Y tanto que cambia el significado.
> En _la niña no me come bien _no sabemos que parte del cuerpo de la madre (o el padre) se está comiendo.
> En _la niña no come bien _queda claro que su alimentación es inadecuada.
> 
> Yo pienso igual que elnickestalibre. Porque con comer uno puede imaginar lo que se quiere decir, pero si usamos el verbo ver ( escribir, peinar, etc...):
> la niña no me ve bien
> la niña no ve bien


 
Me acabas de convencer: de ahora en adelante busquemos que nadie use los dativos superfluos. Que nadie diga: te _comiste el pastel_, que diga _comiste el pastel_.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> Me acabas de convencer: de ahora en adelante busquemos que nadie use los dativos superfluos. Que nadie diga: te _comiste el pastel_, que diga _comiste el pastel_.
> 
> Saludos



Disculpa, pero tu ejemplo no es el mismo caso que el de la niña. En *te comiste el pastel*, ese *te* no es superfluo.

Niña, no te comas el pastel de tu madre.
Niña, no le comas el pastel a tu madre.

¿ ves la diferencia?

saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Me acabas de convencer: de ahora en adelante busquemos que nadie use los dativos superfluos. Que nadie diga: te _comiste el pastel_, que diga _comiste el pastel_.
> 
> Saludos



A mí también. De hecho, en _te comiste el pastel_ no sabemos qué parte del pastel te comiste a ti mismo...


----------



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Bueno, les quiero preguntar lo que quedó en suspenso en este hilo.

En *este mensaje* el forista Pitt preguntó si se puede dublicar el pronombre 'le' en 'El niño no le come bien', o sea, 

¿se puede decir:

1. _*A María* el niño no *le* come bien_,

2. _El niño no *le* come bien *a María*_,

3. _*A ella* el niño no *le* come bien_,

4. _El niño no *le* come bien *a ella*_ ?

Yo, no hispanohablante nativo, creo que sí, pero no estoy seguro del todo. Me gustaría mucho si alguien me pudiera aclarar el asunto y decir si son posibles *todos los cuatro ejemplos*.

Resumiendo: ¿Son posibles estos ejemplos?

Desde ya muchas gracias.
___________
Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Bueno, les quiero preguntar lo que quedó en suspenso en este hilo.
> 
> En *este mensaje* el forista Pitt preguntó si se puede dublicar el pronombre 'le' en 'El niño no le come bien', o sea,
> 
> ¿se puede decir:
> 
> 1. _*A María* el niño no *le* come bien_,
> 
> 2. _El niño no *le* come bien *a María*_,
> 
> 3. _*A ella* el niño no *le* come bien_,
> 
> 4. _El niño no *le* come bien *a ella*_ ?
> 
> Yo, no hispanohablante nativo, creo que sí, pero no estoy seguro del todo. Me gustaría mucho si alguien me pudiera aclarar el asunto y decir si son posibles *todos los cuatro ejemplos*.
> 
> Resumiendo: ¿Son posibles estos ejemplos?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> ___________
> Saludos



» Dativo de interés

P: ¿Qué es un dativo de interés?

R: Dativo de interés es el pronombre átono que indica el interés de la persona en el hecho que enuncia. Ejemplos:
Yo me sé de memoria la lección.
Este niño no me come nada.
Es propio del habla coloquial y se recomienda no utilizarlo en registros más formales. 

» Redundancia del pronombre personal átono

P: Creo que es incorrecto el uso del pronombre átono "me" en expresiones como: «ya me vi esa película» o «vamos a vernos tal obra». ¿Cuál es la razón? Si es correcto, ¿cuál es la razón? Saludos.

R: Los pronombres personales átonos suelen funcionar como intensificadores verbales 
o formas de expresar interés, afecto, emoción o cercanía; reciben normalmente el nombre
de dativos de interés, enfáticos, afectivos o emotivos: «ME lo comí todo».
«Te ME sales de ahí inmediatamente».«Se LE fue corriendo».«NOS lo pensaremos».
Aunque es una práctica común y no censurada en el habla familiar, se desaconseja su uso
en el habla esmerada o formal por tratarse de una redundancia innecesaria.


----------



## kunvla

> La consulta a la RAE:
> 
> Cómo calificarían ustedes las siguientes oraciones:
> 
> 1. Ayer me vi una película buenísima.
> 2. Me estoy leyendo una novela muy interesante.
> 3. ¡Ustedes se me van para el patio!
> 
> ¿Sobra el “me” en los tres casos? ¿Es incorrecto su uso?
> 
> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> Frente a los llamados dativos objetivos, que son los que ejercen la función clásica de complemento indirecto, existen otros tipos de dativo que las gramáticas denominan genéricamente dativos de interés.
> El complemento indirecto (o dativo objetivo) designa, en general, al destinatario de la acción verbal después de aplicada esta al complemento directo (Di el libro A JUAN o LE di el libro). Pero existen en español ciertos usos de las formas de dativo del pronombre personal que tienen matices expresivos particulares, y que los gramáticos denominan genéricamente como dativos de interés. La diferencia básica entre los dativos objetivos y los dativos de interés es que los primeros vienen exigidos (explícita o implícitamente) por el verbo, mientras que los segundos no son exigencia del verbo desde el punto de vista semántico. Los dativos de interés se clasifican en los siguientes tipos:
> 
> * Dativo simpatético o posesivo: El dativo indica el poseedor del elemento nominal. Ejemplo: Le quitó el abrigo (= quitó su abrigo); Se rompió la pierna jugando al fútbol (= Rompió su pierna jugando al fútbol).
> 
> * Dativo de dirección. Establece una relación direccional con el verbo. Ejemplo: Se me acercó un desconocido y me preguntó la hora (= Se acercó a mí un desconocido).
> 
> * Dativo commodi o incommodi, definido por Bello como "el que menciona a la persona con la cual el enunciado verbal establece una relación de signo favorable o desfavorable". Ejemplo: Ese árbol me nubla el sol.
> 
> *DATIVO ÉTICO, de uso expletivo (es decir, su supresión no altera en absoluto el sentido de la frase, por lo que resulta siempre prescindible), pero que es muy expresivo y abunda mucho en la lengua coloquial. Este tipo de dativo fue denominado por Andrés Bello dativo SUPERFLUO o DE INTERÉS: "superfluo" porque puede ser suprimido sin que cambie el sentido de la frase, y "de interés", porque su papel es el de designar de manera enfática a la persona que se interesa vivamente en la acción expresada por el verbo. Tiene la particularidad de poder coexistir en un mismo enunciado con el complemento directo e indirecto del verbo transitivo: "No ME le deis caramelos". También puede aparecer con verbos intransitivos pronominales, como es el caso del siguiente ejemplo: "No te ME caigas".
> 
> Dependiendo del grado de integración que tenga el uso del dativo de interés en el lenguaje culto, se podrá considerar en cada caso como perteneciente al español general estándar o por el contrario, marcado como coloquial y con una clara intención expresiva. Por ejemplo, se pueden considerar normales los siguientes:
> 
> Te presto mi perro pero trátaMElo con cuidado.
> ME comí una tortilla.
> ME bebí un barril de cerveza.
> ME compré un disco de "Jarabe de Palo".
> ME leí el libro en una noche.
> ME subí rápidamente al coche.
> 
> Se pueden considerar de uso coloquial, por ejemplo, las siguientes:
> 
> ME saqué un suspenso en el examen de filosofía.
> ME vi una película de Almodóvar.
> Tu opinión ME es igual.
> El niño no ME come bien.
> 
> El dativo de interés tiene la particularidad de que se puede prescindir de él en la frase sin que se resienta la gramaticalidad de esta [(Me) comí la mitad de la tarta. (Me) bebí una gran jarra de cerveza para apagar la sed]; aunque, en la práctica, existen contextos determinados en los cuales su ausencia puede resultar extraña al oído:
> 
> Tengo tanta hambre que me comería un buey.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española
> http://www.eltiempo.com/blogs/preguntele_a_petufar/2009/12/la-infografia-de-hoy-interesan.php


Hola *las cosas facilitas*. Gracias por tu aporte, pero si vuelves a leer mi pregunta en *#25* te das cuenta de que ni en tu dato ni en el otro de la RAE no hay respuesta a mi pregunta.

Si alguien me puediera aclarar la duda planteada en el mensaje *#25* le agradecería mucho.

Reciban cordiales saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Me temo que aclararlo va a ser difícil, a juzgar por el desarrollo del hilo. *A mí* me suenan bien, te lo aseguro.

Pero fíjate que la RAE no se moja mucho (_dependiendo del grado de aceptación que tenga el dativo en el lenguaje culto_). Y un tipo de dativo que para la RAE es "normal" (_me comí una tortilla_), para la fuente anónima que aporta las cosas facilitas es "desaconsejable" (_me lo comí todo_). No se dan como incorrectos en ningún caso, eso sí.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

kunvla said:


> Hola *las cosas facilitas*. Gracias por tu aporte, pero si vuelves a leer mi pregunta en *#25* te das cuenta de que ni en tu dato ni en el otro de la RAE no hay respuesta a mi pregunta.
> 
> Si alguien me puediera aclarar la duda planteada en el mensaje *#25* le agradecería mucho.
> 
> Reciban cordiales saludos.



Yo veo que tanto en el dato que yo facilité y en el otro de la RAE sí está contestada tu pregunta.

Es  una duplicación de un pronombre átono: «Se LE fue corriendo».El niño no ME come bien, que es lo que tu preguntas: 1. _*A María* el niño no *le* come bien_ = 2. _El niño no *le* come bien *a María
*_
La fuente de mi respuesta anterior es www.elcastellano.org

saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Bueno, les quiero preguntar lo que quedó en suspenso en este hilo.
> 
> En *este mensaje* el forista Pitt preguntó si se puede dublicar el pronombre 'le' en 'El niño no le come bien', o sea,
> 
> ¿se puede decir:
> 
> 1. _*A María* el niño no *le* come bien_,
> 
> 2. _El niño no *le* come bien *a María*_,
> 
> 3. _*A ella* el niño no *le* come bien_,
> 
> 4. _El niño no *le* come bien *a ella*_ ?
> 
> Yo, no hispanohablante nativo, creo que sí, pero no estoy seguro del todo. Me gustaría mucho si alguien me pudiera aclarar el asunto y decir si son posibles *todos los cuatro ejemplos*.
> 
> Resumiendo: ¿Son posibles estos ejemplos?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> ___________
> Saludos


 

Desde mi punto de vista no veo correctas ninguna de ellas. Igual la Academia puede considerarlas aceptables pero suenan poco naturales. Las oraciones que expones son en sí estructuras mal compuestas o mal estructuradas.

Lo correcto o, al menos, lo natural es decir: El hijo de María come poco. // María tiene un hijo que no come bien o que come poco. //

Decir "no le come bien" puede, además, denotar cosas negativas como que le "come" alguna parte del cuerpo... (de lo cual ya se ha hablado). Por tanto usar esta estructura queriendo dar a entender que su hijo no come bien es totalmente incorrecto. Ahora si se quiere dar a entender lo otro...

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

elnickestalibre said:


> Desde mi punto de vista no veo correctas ninguna de ellas. Igual la Academia puede considerarlas aceptables pero suenan poco naturales. Las oraciones que expones son en sí estructuras mal compuestas o mal estructuradas.
> 
> Lo correcto o, al menos, lo natural es decir: El hijo de María come poco. // María tiene un hijo que no come bien o que come poco. //
> 
> Decir "no le come bien" puede, además, denotar cosas negativas como que le "come" alguna parte del cuerpo... (de lo cual ya se ha hablado). Por tanto usar esta estructura queriendo dar a entender que su hijo no come bien es totalmente incorrecto. Ahora si se quiere dar a entender lo otro...
> 
> Saludos.


 
El dativo en español puede tener significados que ninguna otra construcción puede darnos. ¿Por qué son incorrectas? 
_El niño no le come bien_ es un dativo ético insustituible por ninguna otra construcción. ¿Tenemos que desecharla porque el inglés no tiene un equivalente?

En cuanto a lo de redundancia innecesaria yo no la veo. No es lo mismo _me lo comí todo_ que _lo comí todo_. ¿Me pueden decir cuál sería la manera de decirlo sin la redundancia?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Según Gómez-Torrego para el *dativo* se usan los pronombres *me, te, se,* *nos, os*, nunca *le/les*.El *dativo* nunca se duplica con el pronombre tónico corrsepondiente ni con un sustantivo. 

Por eso creo que *le* es un *complemento indirecto*. En este caso es posible la duplicación:
_La niña no *le* (CI) come bien > _
_La niña no *le* come bien *a ella*._
_*A María* la niña no* le* come bien._

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> El dativo en español puede tener significados que ninguna otra construcción puede darnos. ¿Por qué son incorrectas?
> _El niño no le come bien_ es un dativo ético insustituible por ninguna otra construcción. ¿Tenemos que desecharla porque el inglés no tiene un equivalente?
> 
> En cuanto a lo de redundancia innecesaria yo no la veo. *No es lo mismo me lo comí todo que lo comí todo.* ¿Me pueden decir cuál sería la manera de decirlo sin la redundancia?
> 
> Saludos



Pues sinceramente, yo no veo la diferencia. Puedes explicar por qué no es lo mismo.

Gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

flljob said:


> El dativo en español puede tener significados que ninguna otra construcción puede darnos. ¿Por qué son incorrectas?
> _El niño no le come bien_ es un dativo ético insustituible por ninguna otra construcción. ¿Tenemos que desecharla porque el inglés no tiene un equivalente?
> 
> En cuanto a lo de redundancia innecesaria yo no la veo. No es lo mismo _me lo comí todo_ que _lo comí todo_. ¿Me pueden decir cuál sería la manera de decirlo sin la redundancia?
> 
> Saludos


 
Ambas son lo mismo pero en una se insiste más que en otra.

En este caso suena mejor "me lo comí todo" ya que en "lo comí todo" parece que falta algo simplemente con oirlo, sin estructurarlo siquiera. Pero el significado de ambas viene a ser lo mismo; lo único que en este caso concreto suena más cómodo con la inclusión del pronombre "me".

No sé adónde quieres llegar, en este caso se habla de uno mismo, que es muy diferente de los casos anteriores.


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> Según Gómez-Torrego para el *dativo* se usan los pronombres *me, te, se,* *nos, os*, nunca *le/les*.El *dativo* nunca se duplica con el pronombre tónico corrsepondiente ni con un sustantivo.
> 
> Por eso creo que *le* es un *complemento indirecto*. En este caso es posible la duplicación:
> _La niña no *le* (CI) come bien > _
> _La niña no *le* come bien *a ella*._
> _*A María* la niña no* le* come bien._
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, Pitt.

No sé si conocerás la frase "crecerle a uno los enanos" para expresar la mala suerte de alguien (esto es, tiene tan mala suerte que, si pone un circo para ganarse la vida, los enanos crecen y le estropean el espectáculo previsto). Se suele expresar con un "Ese tiene tan mala suerte que le crecen los enanos" o "A ese le crecen los enanos".

Si estamos hablando de un futuro negocio en el que quieres invertir dinero y yo estoy seguro de que no te va a ir bien porque habitualmente no tienes suerte en tus inversiones, perfectamente te puedo decir "No inviertas en ese negocio porque _a ti te_ crecen los enanos".

Por cierto: a mí, mis hijas me han comido muy bien de toda la vida.

Espero que te sirva de algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> Ambas son lo mismo pero en una se insiste más que en otra.
> 
> En este caso suena mejor "me lo comí todo" ya que en "lo comí todo" parece que falta algo simplemente con oirlo, sin estructurarlo siquiera. Pero el significado de ambas viene a ser lo mismo; lo único que en este caso concreto suena más cómodo con la inclusión del pronombre "me".
> 
> No sé adónde quieres llegar, en este caso se habla de uno mismo, que es muy diferente de los casos anteriores.



En ambos casos se trata de dativos superfluos: su exclusión no convierte la frase en agramatical. Pero semánticamente no son superfluos, como apunta flljob más arriba: el sentido de la oración se modifica. En el caso del dativo ético se añade cierta empatía del hablante con la acción del verbo.

La frecuencia de uso de estos dativos varía según la zona: a ti, por ejemplo, este último dativo de interés te suena natural, pero no el dativo ético. A mí me suenan naturales ambos. Pero en ningún caso son incorrectos, y decir tal cosa sin ningún fundamento más que tu propia opinión es confundir a los no nativos, que es exactamente lo opuesto a lo que se pretende en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Yo también creo que es posible usar *le/les* como dativo ético. Pero en la "Gramática didactica del español" (Gómez Torrego) se dice:
> 
> _La función de dativo, diferente para algunos gramáticos de la de complemento indirecto, y una variante de este complemento para otros, se caracteriza por los rasgos siguentes:_
> _- Siempre está desempeñada por un pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os). Nunca por le, les, ni por sustantivo o grupos nominales._
> _- Nunca se duplican con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente ni con sustantivo alguno._


 
Creo que Gómez-Torrego se refiere al *dativo concordado* (el proniombre se refiere al sujeto). En este caso no es posible usar *le/les*. 

Pero respecto al *dativo no concordado* es posible usar* le/les*. También es posible la duplicación:
_La niña no *le* come bien > *A ella* la niña no *le *come bien._
_La niña no* me* come bien > *A mí* la niña no *me *come bien._

¿Son correctas estas frases?


----------



## kunvla

Hola.

Según Sánchez Márquez  los 'complementos de interés':


> 1) Se realizan en los pronombres _*le*, *les*, *me*, *te*, *se*, *nos*, *os*_ o en un sustantivo precedido de _a_ o
> _para_, equivalente de los pronombres antedichos.
> 2)      Son invariables ante la pasivización.
> 3)      Pueden depender de un verbo, un sustantivo, un adjetivo o un adverbio:
> _Todos  los libros le gustaban, Me es propicio, ¿Mentiras a mí?, Demasiado para mí._
> 4)      Se hallan con verbos intransitivos: _Les agrada mucho el regalo_.
> *5)*      Cuando se refiere al propio sujeto no tiene posibilidad de reduplicarse con preposición:
> _*Tú te crees todo (*a ti)*._
> *6)*      Cuando se refiere a otra persona diferente del sujeto, en general es posible la redublicación,
> tanto anticipada como pospuesta:
> _*(A mí) no me vengas (a mí) con esas*._


  Sánchez Márquez, Manuel J. (1972): _Gramática moderna del español. Teoría y norma_, Buenos Aires, Ediar.




> Los dativos, por Salvador Gutiérrez Ordóñez
> 
> *30.7      Los dativos superfluos*
> 
> 30.7.4.      Dativos no concordados
> 
> 
> _30.7.4.1.      Caracteres_
> 
> [...] les aplicamos la denominación formal de '*dativos no concordados*' y les atribuíamos los siguientes caracteres:
> 
> 
> 1) Conforman el paradigma no reflejo *me, le, nos, os, les,* que es comun con el de los complementos indirectos.
> 
> 
> _30.7.4.3.       ¿Sólo en primera persona?_
> 
> Al tratar de las combinaciones binarias de los dativos, Bello (1847) enumera algunos ejemplos: _Pónganmele un colchón bien mullido, Me le dieron una buena felpa__ (al ladron), Es menesterque me le (les) sirvan una comida sana (a él, a ella, a ellos, __a ellas). _A lo que apostilla: «No he visto ejemplo en que el dativo superfluo no sea de primera persona de singular, si no es el _os me cato_ de Cervantes... y de todos modos es hoy anticuada*» (§ 952: 597). Strozer (1978) insiste en el mismo rasgo. En nuestro trabajo (Gutiérrez 1977-78) ampliábamos el espectro: «Aunque no siempre imposibles, los dativos no concordados de tercera persona son de muy rara aparición» (cf. 451). La segunda persona no sólo no es agramatical, sino también frecuente. Así tenemos a partir de los mismos ejemplos citados por Bello (1847):_ Que__te__ le póngan un colchón bien mullido, Te le dieron una buena felpa, Es menester que te les (les) sirvan una comida sana..._
> La tercera persona en los dativos no concordados (de 'afectación'), aunque muchísimo menos frecuente, no es imposible: _El tutor *les* gastó toda la herencia de__ su hijo Luis, El Betis se *les* subió a las barbas del Madrid_... Su escasez se debe más a restricciones formales en la combinatoria que a imposibilidad semántica. Nada impide que el afectado por el proceso representado en la oración sea una tercera persona.


FUENTE: _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_. Madrid. Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe. 1999

________
Saludos


----------



## kunvla

> *35.4.2 Dativo ético y dativo concordado*
> 
> *35.4.2a *Se suele denominar dativo ético el pronombre dativo átono no reflexivo que señala al individuo que se ve afectado indirectamente por la acción verbal: _No se me acalore _(Valle-Inclán, _Gerifaltes_); _Luego la dejé a ella con el timón otra vez y otra vez se me puso nerviosa _(Fuentes, _Naranjo_). Tiene alto contenido afectivo, y se emplea con más frecuencia en el español americano que en el europeo, pero se atestigua enambos, sobre todo en la lengua oral.
> 
> *35.4.2b *Los dativos éticos pueden alternar con otras interpretaciones de los pronombres de complemento indirecto. En efecto, mientras que el pronombre _me _en _Te_ _me olvidaste del niño _no admite más interpretación que la de dativo ético, en oraciones como _No te me vas a escapar, Juan _(Uslar Pietri, _Visita_) podría interpretarse como un complemento indirecto argumental de procedencia (‘No te vas a escapar de mí’). El dativo ético está próximo en algunos aspectos al simpatético y al de interés, pero es el único que puede aparecer junto a otro pronombre átono con su mismo caso, en contra de las pautas habituales de colocación de los pronombres (§ 16.4.2b), como se ve en _Y además —dijo ya por último tu abuelo Teófilo—, me le quitás esos_ _zapatos de tacones altos _(Ramírez, _Baile_) o en _No, no me le estropeen la cabeza, carajo,_ _que es un profesor _(Vázquez Montalbán, _Galíndez_). Este rasgo ha llevado a algunos autores a interpretarlo como morfema pronominal desprovisto de caso.
> 
> *35.4.2c *El llamado dativo aspectual se parece al ético en su valor fundamentalmente afectivo, pero se diferencia de él en que, como los reflexivos, concuerda en número y persona con el sujeto, por lo que se denomina también dativo concordado: _Ya me _[1.ª persona singular] _leí _[1.ª persona singular] _toda la prensa; Nos_ [1.ª persona plural] _fumábamos _[1.ª persona plural] _dos cajetillas diarias. _Ambos dativos, el ético y el aspectual, pueden concurrir en la misma oración: _Mi hija se _[dativo aspectual] _me _[dativo ético] _comió toda la tarta. _El dativo aspectual tiene valor enfático. En efecto, la diferencia entre _Leímos toda la prensa _y _Nos leímos toda la prensa_ radica en que en la segunda opción se da a entender que la lectura implicaba algún esfuerzo, que comportaba cierto mérito o que había algo de particular en el hecho de hacerla. A veces se sugiere que la acción descrita sobrepasa lo que se considera normal o se añaden otras connotaciones similares. El dativo concordado solo se combina con predicados que expresan eventos delimitados, por lo que se rechazan oraciones como _*Ana se bebió leche _(frente a _… la leche, … un litro de leche _o _… toda la_ _leche_); _*No me sé geografía _(frente a _… la geografía _o _… la lección de geografía_); _*Los_ _invitados se bebieron vino _(frente a _… el vino _o _… todo el vino_).
> 
> *35.4.2d *Como se indicó al final del § 35.4.2b, entienden algunos autores que los dativos aspectuales (o al menos algunos de ellos) pueden reinterpretarse como morfemas de persona de los verbos sobre los que inciden. Desde este punto de vista, el papel de la forma _se _sería similar en _esperarse _(_esperarse un resultado_) y en el verbo pronominal _levantarse _(_levantarse de la cama_)_. _A favor de la asimilación parcial de estas dos unidades está el hecho de que puedan definirse independientemente las variantes de los grupos verbales así construidos en función de que la forma _se _esté o no presente:
> 
> ​ _saber algo _(‘conocerlo’) *~ *_saberse algo _(‘haberlo memorizado’; más frecuente en el español europeo);​ _creer algo _(‘tenerlo por cierto’) *~ *_creerse algo _(‘aceptarlo de buena fe’);​ _llevar la plata _(‘transportarla’) *~ *_llevarse la plata _(‘salir o escaparse con ella, robarla’);​ _saltar una barrera _(‘salvarla’) *~ *_saltarse una barrera _(‘omitirla, no atenderla’);​ _encontrar a alguien _(‘hallarlo’) *~ *_encontrarse a alguien _(‘tropezárselo, dar con él sin buscarlo’);​ _esperar algo _(‘tener esperanza en ello’) *~ *_esperarse algo _(‘temer que vaya a suceder’).​


FUENTE:_ Manual de la Nueva Gramática de la lengua española_, Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe. 2010

___________
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En ambos casos se trata de dativos superfluos: *su exclusión no convierte la frase en agramatical*. Pero semánticamente no son superfluos, como apunta flljob más arriba: el sentido de la oración se modifica. En el caso del dativo ético se añade cierta empatía del hablante con la acción del verbo.
> 
> La frecuencia de uso de estos dativos varía según la zona: a ti, por ejemplo, este último dativo de interés te suena natural, pero no el dativo ético. A mí me suenan naturales ambos. Pero en ningún caso son incorrectos, y decir tal cosa sin ningún fundamento más que tu propia opinión es confundir a los no nativos, que es exactamente lo opuesto a lo que se pretende en este foro.
> 
> Saludos


De acuerdo. Además, se llaman superfluos porque no forman parte del esquema argumental del verbo, no porque se les pueda eliminar o porque no tengan ninguna función. 

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Me parece buena la explicación que se da en el manual de la nueva gramática de la RAE.

En el DUE, para la entrada _comer_ aparece:



> *tr*. o *abs*. En sentido amplio, tomar alimentos por la boca: ‘_Sin comer no se puede vivir. 'No ha comido más que unas galletas y una taza de caldo_’. *tr.* (con un pron. reflex.) Comer una cosa determinada, particularmente cuando se trata de un manjar sabroso o cuando se quiere sugerir cierta glotonería: ‘_Se comió él solo un pollo_’.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué enlaces tan ilustrativos, Kunvla. Felicidades


----------



## Pitt

Hola Kunvla:

Te agradezco mucho los enlaces.  

*5)* Cuando se refiere al propio sujeto no tiene posibilidad de reduplicarse con preposición: 
_*Tú te crees todo (*a ti)*._ 
*6)* Cuando se refiere a otra persona diferente del sujeto, en general es posible la redublicación,
tanto anticipada como pospuesta:
_*(A mí) no me vengas (a mí) con esas*._ 

Otros ejemplos del DPD:

Dativo no concordado:
_Se le casa la niña > Se le casa la niña a ella._

Dativo concordado:
_Juan se comió un pastel > *Juan se comió un pastel a sí mismo._
_No me creo nada > *No me creo nada a mí._

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Hola Pitt. Sí, así lo dicen las gramáticas en cuestión.
​ _Juan SE comió un pastel_​ _Juan ME comió un pastel (a mí / *al niño)_​ _Juan ME le comió un pastel (*a mí / al niño)_​ _Juan se me comió un pastel _​ _Juan me le comió un pastel al niño

_He aquí otro dato de la NGLE:





> En sentido opuesto, cabe señalar que este dativo admite construcciones dobladas o duplicadas, en especial la de tópico inicial que suelen llamarse dislocadas, como en _A mí no se me va a poner nerviosa la niña_. Es raro, en cambio, en las contrastivas: _*No te me caigas a mí_.


​ Una nota respecto a la frase _Se le casa la niña_, según la NGLE el _le_ es ‘dativo simpatético o posesivo’. Te dejo aquí el siguiente dato sacado de ella:



> El dativo simpatético denota otras veces relaciones más laxas que el español suele expresar mediante posesivos , tales como el parentesco (_Se le casaron todos los hijos_), la autoría (_Te ha quedado muy bien el artículo_) y diversas nociones que pertenecen de forma más o menos estrecha a la esfera personal del individuo (_Le iba la vida en ello; Se nos acaba el tiempo; Se me va el autobús_).


 _________​ Saludos​


----------



## las cosas facilitas

kunvla said:


> Hola Pitt. Sí, así lo dicen las gramáticas en cuestión.
> ​
> 
> _Juan ME le comió un pastel (*a mí / al niño)_​ ​ _Juan me le comió un pastel al niño
> 
> _​



Esto se está pasando del castaño al oscuro.
¿de dónde has sacado esas dos frases?

Esas dos frases no son posibles en castellano, es que no se entiende ni papa.


----------



## miguel89

Acá sí que se entenderían.

_Pedrito me le comió el almuerzo a mi hijito._
O sea,_
Pedrito se comió el almuerzo de mi hijito._


----------



## Pitt

kunvla said:


> He aquí otro dato de la NGLE:​
> 
> Una nota respecto a la frase _Se le casa la niña_, según la NGLE el _le_ es ‘dativo simpatético o posesivo’.​


 
Hola Kunvla:

Lo entiendo así:

_Se *le* casa la niña > *Su* niña se casa._

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> Hola Kunvla:
> 
> Lo entiendo así:
> 
> _Se *le* casa la niña > *Su* niña se casa._
> 
> Saludos



Sí, pero la segunda pierde la connotación afectiva (simpatético - participante). Fíjate en este dato de la NGLE (p. 2702, § 35.7u):


> Por otra parte, la connotación afectiva que se ha reconocido tradicionalmente en el dativo ético es también característica del dativo de interés y del simpatético.


----------



## kunvla

las cosas facilitas said:


> Esto se está pasando del castaño al oscuro.
> ¿de dónde has sacado esas dos frases?
> 
> Esas dos frases no son posibles en castellano, es que no se entiende ni papa.





> _Pepe SE comió una manzana_​ _Pepe ME comió una __manzana__ (a mí / *__al niño__)
> Pepe ME le comió una manzana (*__a mí__ / al niño)
> _​ _Pepe me comió una __manzana__ a mí_​ _Pepe__ se me comió una __manzana_​_Pepe_ _me le comió una __manzana__ al niño_


FUENTE: _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_. Madrid. Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe. 1999 (p. 1907, § 30.7.1.2. _Dativos/Complementos inderectos_)



> *35.7s* Por sus connotaciones afectivas, el dativo ético se usa más en lalengua oral que en la escrita, y raramente se encuentra en la prosa no literaria. Se emplea mucho más frecuentemente en el español americano que en el europeo, pero se atestigua en ambos.Los dativos éticos no son argumentales, pero pueden dar lugar a situaciones de ambigüe­dad con ellos si se dan las condiciones sintácticas adecuadas.


FUENTE:_ Nueva Gramática de la lengua española_, Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe. 2009. (p. 2702, El complemento indirecto)

NOTA: *** Signo de no corrección.
__________
Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Gracias por la información Kunvla.

Cita:
_Pepe SE comió una manzana_​ _Pepe ME comió una __manzana__ (a mí / *__al niño__)
Pepe ME le comió una manzana (*__a mí__ / al niño)
_​ _Pepe me comió una __manzana__ a mí_​ _Pepe__ se me comió una __manzana_​_Pepe_ _me le comió una __manzana__ al niño

Se me les nos ha olvidalo pornernos la que me nos falta:

Pepe se me le comió una manzana al niño.

_Viva la libertad


----------



## kunvla

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Qué enlaces tan ilustrativos, Kunvla. Felicidades



Hola Lurrezko. Muchas gracias por felicitarme.

 El averiguar estos datos me ha costado mucho trabajo, es que también soy curioso como Pitt. Pero a mí me surgen raras veces los problemas del entendimiento de estos dativos, sean los de interés, etícos o "simpá(te)ticos", por que también abundan en mi lengua materna, el ruso. Los adultos suelen decir a los niños/adolescentes "(Que) no te me atreves a decir, hacer, etc. tal cosa", "Bueno, te dejo el coche, pero cuídate, no me lo rompas" o "-Hijito, que te me comas toda la papita, si no, no me vas a jugar afuera con tus amiguitos a la pelota. -Pero no me gusta. -Te repito que te la comas todita". O una mujer a su marido que se va de viaje de negocios "-Cuídateme... y no te me ligues con otras mujeres. -¡Por Dios, como se te ocurre decir esa locura, mujer!"

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender respecto al dativo no concordado con valor imperativo la duplicación no es posible:
_No te *me* manches > *No te *me* manches *a mí*._

¿Qué opináis?

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Pitt said:


> A mi entender respecto al dativo no concordado con valor imperativo la duplicación no es posible:
> _No te *me* manches > *No te *me* manches *a mí*._
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Saludos



Opino como tú. No es posible.


----------



## Realice

kunvla said:


> Pero a mí me surgen raras veces los problemas del entendimiento de estos dativos, sean los de interés, etícos o "simpá(te)ticos", por que también abundan en mi lengua materna, el ruso. Los adultos suelen decir a los niños/adolescentes "(Que) no te me atreves a decir, hacer, etc. tal cosa", "Bueno, te dejo el coche, pero cuídate, no me lo rompas" o "-Hijito, que te me comas toda la papita, si no, no me vas a jugar afuera con tus amiguitos a la pelota. -Pero no me gusta. -Te repito que te la comas todita". O una mujer a su marido que se va de viaje de negocios "-Cuídateme... y no te me ligues con otras mujeres. -¡Por Dios, como se te ocurre decir esa locura, mujer!"


Huyyyy... no voy a aprender ruso en la vida, antes me pongo con el coreano


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> A mi entender respecto al dativo no concordado con valor imperativo la duplicación no es posible:
> _No te *me* manches > *No te *me* manches *a mí*._
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Saludos



Hola Pitt. No estoy tan seguro, fíjate en los ejemplos más abajo. Todos estos ejemplos los he sacado de la literatura española y hispanoamericana. 
Creo que la posibilidad de duplicación del 'dativo no concordado' en el modo imperativo depende del significado del predicado.


> No me salgas a mí con esas pendejadas, tú y yo sabemos que...
> Charo, no me salgas a mí con ésas. Cuéntale a otro el cuento.
> No me salgas a mí con payasadas.
> 
> ¡A mí no me salgas con tarugadas, esa pinche criada ladrona se larga por mis huevos!
> A mí no me salgas con esas cosas de viejas, por eso eres hombre; donde te me hagas joto...
> A mí no me salgas con tus discursos, Timoteo.
> 
> ¡Quítate allá, y no me vengas a mí con retumbancias!
> Pero no me vengas a mí con semejante disculpa, pues...
> .., así que no me vengas a mí con quejas y...
> 
> A mí no me vengas con metáforas porque te cuelgo como a un jamón de jabugo.
> A mí no me vengas con hostias, nene, por muy director de hospital que seas.
> A mi no me vengas con gracias ni orgullos...


Pero en otros como en el tuyo "No te me manches" y en "No me salgas de aquí" no se lo puede duplicar.



Realice said:


> Huyyyy... no voy a aprender ruso en la vida, antes me pongo con el coreano


Un proverbio ruso dice "No es tan temeroso el diablo como lo pintan".
________
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

kunvla said:


> Hola Pitt. No estoy tan seguro, fíjate en los ejemplos más abajo. Todos estos ejemplos los he sacado de la literatura española y hispanoamericana.
> Creo que la posibilidad de duplicación del 'dativo no concordado' en el modo imperativo depende del significado del predicado.
> Pero en otros como en el tuyo "No te me manches" y en "No me salgas de aquí" no se lo puede duplicar.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Kunvla:
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por tu ejemplos! Tienes toda la razón.
> En todo caso respecto al dativo concordado la duplicación no es posible:
> 
> _*Me *recorrí 20 kilómetros > **Me* recorrí* a mí* 20 kilómetros._
> _*Te* recorriste 20 kilómetros > **Te* recorriste *a ti* 20 kilómetros._
> _*Se* recorrió 20 kilómetros > **Se* recorrió 20 kilómetros *a sí mismo*._
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## kunvla

> Hola Kunvla:
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por tu ejemplos! Tienes toda la razón.
> En todo caso respecto al dativo concordado la duplicación no es posible:
> 
> _*Me *recorrí 20 kilómetros > **Me* recorrí* a mí* 20 kilómetros._
> _*Te* recorriste 20 kilómetros > **Te* recorriste *a ti* 20 kilómetros._
> _*Se* recorrió 20 kilómetros > **Se* recorrió 20 kilómetros *a sí mismo*._
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos


Sí, así lo dicen los gramáticos.



> Cuando  el CIn* se refiere al propio sujeto no tiene posibilidad de duplicarse con preposición:
> 
> — tú te crees todo (imposible: «a ti»)
> 
> Manuel J. Sánchez Márquez, Gramática moderna del español: teoría y norma. Ediar, Buenos Aires. 1972, p. 132.
> 
> * CIn = Complemento de interés


En cuanto a los dativos no concordados en el modo imperativo te dejo aquí unos ejemplos más:

Sacado de libros escritos por hispanohablantes:


> A mí no te me hagas el tonto que te meto dos ostias que te espabilo en un momento
> ¡Oye!, a mí no te me pongas brava.
> A mí no te me enfades, ¿eh?, a mí no te me enfades, que te arranco la cabeza.
> A mí no te me pongas quejoso –respondió la madre–, lo que me faltaba.


De un manual de español:


> Te le comiste el pan a Miguel, pero a mi no te me lo comas.


De las páginas de Internet:


> no te me mueras a mí tampoco
> no te me vayas a mí a la yugular cuando ni siquiera sabes si fui yo el que te contestó.


_________
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

¡Mucha gracias, Kunvla, por los ejemplos!

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Esperemos que esta niña empiece a comer bien, crezca pronto y nos deje descansar un poco...


----------

